# Bulloch County



## braintree (Sep 18, 2004)

Were wet down here in Bulloch.  Most soft mast is just about gone on our property.  Never had any muscadines.  Acorns are starting to fall so that will be the best game in town.  Not really messing with food plots right now.  Noticed some scrapes earlier this week for the first time.  Where are the BUCKS?


----------



## robinhood@gsu (Sep 21, 2004)

*Bulloch County Huntin' Reports*

wells the season is a week old ive seen alot of deer @ my farm in monroe county and killed one 130# doe sat. but havent killed anything in bulloch how bout anyone else?


----------



## BowArrow (Sep 23, 2004)

I have hunted Bulloch,Candler and Jenkins Co. and have not seen a single deer. Hopefully, it will get better. 

I did kill my first coyote yesterday in Jenkins Co. I had an eight yard shot broadside.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Sep 23, 2004)

ill keep ya posted


----------



## struttinsouthern (Sep 24, 2004)

headed tpo my farm in monroe today but ill be back huntin in bulloch monday!!!


----------



## braintree (Oct 12, 2004)

*Bulloch Co.*

Went hunting yesterday 10-11 and got in the stand around 10 am.  Around 10:35 saw a small buck chasing a doe.  A friend told me he had a trail cam picture of a nice buck and his neck was huge.  Just need some cold weather and it ought to be prime time.


----------



## mpowell (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, cold weather would be very nice.  hopefully, the forecast of lows in the upper 40's will come through.  i'll see it when i "feel it" saturday morning!

rut is right around the corner for our area.  no doubt.  matter of fact, tonight i was sitting in the stand in the middle of an acorn storm (trees dropping them like bombs all around me) getting ready to get down about 7:30 when i heard a crashing come through the woods and a doe stopped right in front of me.  she stayed right there for 10 minutes panting.  something was chasing her--had to be.  why else would she be panting???  now, what was chasing her i don't know.  buck maybe?


----------



## struttinsouthern (Oct 12, 2004)

good story i havent heard of many kills around bulloch county maybe the dogs will get them goin sat but ill be in monroe wed till sat so i recon ill have to figure out how the dogs are runnin by linc


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 13, 2004)

Will let you know after Sat.


----------



## jeclif (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bulloch and Jenkins Report*

the deer must be moving in the morning cause I haven't seen one in the evening yet :


----------



## struttinsouthern (Oct 24, 2004)

not much action im killin all my deer in monroe county sorry


----------

